# Yongnuo YN-622C and 580EX II problems



## pride_86 (May 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I've used this forum before, but this is my first post as I think this is the best community I can find help for my problem.

I've recently bought 2 Yongnuo YN-622C transceivers and I’ve had continuing problems with them from day one. 

I set one transceiver up on my Canon 6D correctly, following the instructions in the manual. The contacts are good, and the batteries are fully charged. The other one I put on my Canon 580EX II. When I release the shutter on my camera, the flash fires, but the image is not exposed correctly (using ETTL). The green light on the YN-622C then flashes three times, and a secondary, smaller flash is then fired. Sometimes the flash will trigger, when the shutter release is only pressed half way.

I’ve carefully read the instructions and reset all the items to factory settings, and replaced all the batteries but the problems still persist. I’ve also not found this problem replicated on Google, and have not received a response from Yongnuo after emailing them about this.

Does anyone have any solutions or has anyone experienced before please?

Many thanks.


----------



## toprsuhav (Jun 18, 2015)

I faced the same problem with 580 ex ii flash and 5D mark 3 body. With many trials and errors, I have ended up below findings:

1. ETTL Mode: First, you need to set your flash to hss mode from flash menu. But unless you go above shutter speeds of 1/250 (hss level of camera), correct exposure is not possible, never. Also at ETTL mode,from camera flash menu, you have to set flash power to 1/1. Below 1/1, exposure not possible, I don't know why.

2. Manual Mode: Again, set flash to hss from camera flash menu. Again below hss level shutter speeds, 1/250 in my case, even exposure is brought to middle point which means correct exposure, picture becomes underexposed. It is as if no flash is used, although flash operates correctly each time. I see it. The only way is to go to 1/250 hss level and try to adjust the object exposure with aperture,ISO and camera flash power adjustment combinations. Yes, in manual mode , shutter at hss level, it accepts flash power adjustment from camera. 

As you may understand, this way you have ability to shoot photos with limited flexibility. The biggest problem is you cannot control shutter speed independently, always at 1/250 or above. This prevents you to control ambient light freely which is very important at flash photography. The object exposure is controllable, but ambient not. 
I am still struggling and even started to think buying some expensive trigger sets. Because, without shutter speed adjustment, flash photography is meaningless. I hope this explanation is helpfull for you.


----------



## stan_tall_man (Jun 18, 2015)

I have a 6d and a couple 580exII's and the only real problem I've encountered with the yn-622's is sometimes I don't get the flashes seated all the way in the 622's and the flashes still fire but the exposure sometimes isn't right. I haven't had any blinky light problems but I just have to be careful to get them in there all the way.


----------



## painya (Jun 28, 2015)

What is the maximum flash speed sync for the 6d you have gotten with these?


----------

